# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Παχουλό ζεμπρακι;

## Cristina

Εδώ και καιρό αναρωτιέμαι αν η Σουλτάνα, το τετράχρονο ζεμπρακι μου, έχει παραπανίσια γραμμάρια.
Πριν ένα μήνα της άλλαξα κλουβί , απο την κλούβα που βρισκόταν με το ζευγάρι της, τα έβαλα και τα δυο σε κλουβί εξαιτίας του αρσενικού που είναι γεράκος, πρέπει να έχει αρθρίτιδα λέω εγώ γιατί έχουν στραβώσει τα δακτυλάκια του. Δεν μπορεί να σταθεί στις πατηθρες και έπεφτε απο ψηλά μέσα στην κλούβα στην μεταλλική σχάρα. Τώρα δεν πέφτει απο ψηλά, η σχάρα είναι και πλαστική. Καμιά φορά κοιμούνται σε ένα κουπάκι και οι δύο και είναι τόσο γλυκά!!!
Πίσω στην απορία μου! Λόγου του υπερηλίκου, βάζω συχνά αυγο( όχι κάθε μέρα) και ότι ξέρω ότι τους αρέσει. Ο αρσενικός είναι αδύνατος, όταν τον πιάνω στεναχωριέμαι γιατί αύριο μπορεί να μην είναι στην ζωή. Η Σουλτάνα είναι σαν ντολμαδάκι! Γεμίζει το χέρι μου! Ο αρσενικός είναι μίσος. Έβγαλα φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς να δείτε 



Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι που ανοίγει το στόμα της συχνά και αναπνέει γρήγορα όπως όταν πετάει πολύ στην προσπάθειά της να ξεφύγει από το χέρι μου. Πάντα το έκανε απο τότε που την αγόρασα, τελευταία που εγω λέω ότι έχει παχύνει το κάνει πιο συχνά.

Η επόμενη φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη στην Κωνσταντίνα captainchoco:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αντικατέστησα τις φωτογραφίες στο αρχικό ποστ! Αχ Χριστίνα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση, της έχω μία αδυναμία της Σουλτάνας!! Είναι πανέμορφη ακόμα και ντολμαδάκι!  :Love0033:

----------


## Cristina

Σ' ευχαριστώ, Κωνσταντίνα για τις φωτογραφίες!
Είπα να βάλω φωτο της κοιλιάς, να μην βγάλω το μουτράκι της;

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχει λιπος , δεν ειναι ομως και αδυνατη . 

Εχει ερεθισμενο ομως συκωτι ....

----------


## Cristina

Ναι...κ. Δημήτρη... Φαίνεται το συκωτάκι ερεθισμένο...απο μας δεν είχε πάρει ποτέ θεραπεία γιατί, δόξα το Θεό, δεν αρρώστησε ποτέ. Έχω ξεκινήσει να βάλω σποράκια απο γαϊδουράγκαθο και ελπίζω να γίνει καλά!

----------


## jk21

και ταραξακο σε καθε μορφη του , αν εχεις

----------


## Soulaki

> Εδώ και καιρό αναρωτιέμαι αν η Σουλτάνα, το τετράχρονο ζεμπρακι μου, έχει παραπανίσια γραμμάρια.
> Πριν ένα μήνα της άλλαξα κλουβί , απο την κλούβα που βρισκόταν με το ζευγάρι της, τα έβαλα και τα δυο σε κλουβί εξαιτίας του αρσενικού που είναι γεράκος, πρέπει να έχει αρθρίτιδα λέω εγώ γιατί έχουν στραβώσει τα δακτυλάκια του. Δεν μπορεί να σταθεί στις πατηθρες και έπεφτε απο ψηλά μέσα στην κλούβα στην μεταλλική σχάρα. Τώρα δεν πέφτει απο ψηλά, η σχάρα είναι και πλαστική. Καμιά φορά κοιμούνται σε ένα κουπάκι και οι δύο και είναι τόσο γλυκά!!!
> Πίσω στην απορία μου! Λόγου του υπερηλίκου, βάζω συχνά αυγο( όχι κάθε μέρα) και ότι ξέρω ότι τους αρέσει. Ο αρσενικός είναι αδύνατος, όταν τον πιάνω στεναχωριέμαι γιατί αύριο μπορεί να μην είναι στην ζωή. Η Σουλτάνα είναι σαν ντολμαδάκι! Γεμίζει το χέρι μου! Ο αρσενικός είναι μίσος. Έβγαλα φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς να δείτε 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι που ανοίγει το στόμα της συχνά και αναπνέει γρήγορα όπως όταν πετάει πολύ στην προσπάθειά της να ξεφύγει από το χέρι μου. Πάντα το έκανε απο τότε που την αγόρασα, τελευταία που εγω λέω ότι έχει παχύνει το κάνει πιο συχνά.
> 
> Η επόμενη φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη στην Κωνσταντίνα captainchoco:


Αυτη η χοντρουλινα, μου αρέσει και εμένα πολυυυυυυ.

----------


## Cristina

> και ταραξακο σε καθε μορφη του , αν εχεις


Είχα φύλλα αγκινάρας και τους έβαλα σήμερα. Τα έχω ψιλοκόψει αλλά δεν τρελαίνονται. Θα ψάξω στα βιολογικά να βάλω αποξεραμένη στην αυγοτροφη ή στο μείγμα με αποξεραμένα ( ρίγανη, τσουκνίδα) και γαϊδουράγκαθο σποράκια σπασμένα. Όλο και κάτι τρώνε απο αυτό το μείγμα.

----------


## jk21

Αγγιναρα μονο αφεψημα .Τα φυλλα ειναι σκληρα δεν τα τρωνε

----------


## Cristina

Γι αυτό!.... Μόνο τα κοκατιλ τα πειράζανε πολύ!

----------


## Georgiablue

Γιατί είναι κακό να είναι παχουλό ένα πουλάκι..; Κι εμένα η θηλυκιά μου μου φαίνεται παχουλούτσικη αλλα δεν την έχω πιάσει ποτέ να δω την κοιλίτσα της ..

----------


## jk21

Παχουλο λογω ανορθωμενου πτερωματος ειναι σιγουρα προβλημα , εκτος οταν κοιμαται ... να μας βγαλεις σιγουρα την κοιλιτσα της και οχι για να δουμε αν εχει λιπος 

Παχουλο με λιπος στην κοιλιτσα , δεν ειναι προβλημα , οταν δεν ειναι υπερβολικο και ειναι πχ θηλυκο πριν ή στην αρχη απο τις γεννες ή πουλι πριν απο πτεροροια ,γιατι τοτε καταπονουνται και χανουν ενα μερος του λιπους .Υπερβολες δεν ειναι αποδεκτες ποτε .Λιπος στην κοιλια , ειδικα αν το πουλι τρεφεται και με μπισκοτοτροφες με οχι και τα πιο αγνα φυτικα ελαια , σημαινει και φλεβες με χοληστερολη στα τοιχωματα τους .... Λιπος σημαινει κουραση της καρδιας ειδικα οταν μετακινειται

----------


## Georgiablue

Κ. Δημήτρη όσο τα έχω εγώ δεν τους έχω δώσει τίποτα πέρα από λαχανικά, αυγό ( που δεν το έχουν φάει) και σπόρους. Αύριο θα σας βγάλω και την φωτογραφία να τη δείτε !

----------


## Georgiablue

Ορίστε κι η δικιά μας η κοιλίτσα.!

----------


## jk21

η δικια σας η κοιλιτσα δεν ειναι καθολου παχουλη , παρα εχει διογκωμενο συκωτι (το μελανο κομματι  ,αριστερα απ την κιτρινη γραμμη που ειναι το οριο με το θωρακα δεξια που ειναι φυσιολογικο να ειναι πιο σκουρος απο κοιλια ) ενω αριστερα οπως βλεπουμε χαμηλοτερα απο το συκωτι υπαρχει κοκκινη περιοχη  και ισως λιγο διογκωμενα εντερα . Ποτε ξεκινησε να δειχνει οτι εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα;

----------


## Georgiablue

Από τότε που τα πήρα ήταν πάντα πιο φουσκωτή από το αγοράκι μου... Απλα σκεφτόμουν ότι έτυχε να είναι πιο μεγαλόσωμη.. Άπο τι μπορεί να  προκλήθηκε αυτό..;

----------


## jk21

απο διαφορα ... θα μπορουσε να ειναι λιπαρη διατροφη αλλα δεν ειναι παχουλη .Μαλλον καποια λοιμωξη που εχει επηρεασει  το συκωτι (οχι πολυ επιθετικη αν ειναι μικροβιο ,γιατι θα ηταν χειροτερα τοσο καιρο )  ή κοκκιδια ή αλφατοξινες στην τροφη της . Θα ηθελα να βρεις cosumix plus απο καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα και να με ειδοποιησεις .Ποσο ειναι το διαστημα που ειναι κοντα σου; 


Χριστινα εσενα δειχνει να εχει ανορθωμενο φτερωμα;

----------


## Georgiablue

Από τις 16 Απρίλιου.. Στην αρχή μου είχαν δώσει λάθος τροφή ( τροφή για μπατζι ) υπάρχει περίπτωση να την έχει επηρεάσει αυτό; Αύριο πρωί θα πάω να πάρω το φάρμακο και φυσικά θα είμαστε σε επικοινωνία! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον και τις συμβουλές σας ! Σε περίπτωση που δεν το βρω υπάρχει κάποιο ανάλογο φάρμακο να της δώσω..;

----------


## jk21

θελω αντιβιωση να εχει και αντικοκκιδιακη δραση .Αν διαλεξουμε αλλη , θελει και αντικοκκιδιακο μετα ...  πχ tabernil gentamicina ή neoterramycin σαν αντιβιωση και esb3 για κοκκιδια

----------


## Georgiablue

Ωραία εγώ θα κοιτάξω αύριο πρώτα για cosumix plus και αν δεν έχει θα επιλέξω κάποια από τις προτεινόμενες... Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

μετα χρειαζονται και αντιβιωση και αντικοκκιδιακο . οχι μονο το ενα ....  Υπαρχει και η cotrim αν βρεις σε φαρμακεια  ανθρωπων  , αλλα μονο σε σιροπι οχι χαπι .Aυτη αρκει μονη της

----------


## Georgiablue

Ωραία.. Ο,τι καταφέρω να βρω θα σας γράψω! Δεν είναι πάντως κάτι σοβαρό έτσι...; Να ρωτήσω για το bactrimel και το baycox γιατί τα βλέπω στα παρόμοια φάρμακα..

----------


## Cristina

> απο διαφορα ... θα μπορουσε να ειναι λιπαρη διατροφη αλλα δεν ειναι παχουλη .Μαλλον καποια λοιμωξη που εχει επηρεασει  το συκωτι (οχι πολυ επιθετικη αν ειναι μικροβιο ,γιατι θα ηταν χειροτερα τοσο καιρο )  ή κοκκιδια ή αλφατοξινες στην τροφη της . Θα ηθελα να βρεις cosumix plus απο καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα και να με ειδοποιησεις .Ποσο ειναι το διαστημα που ειναι κοντα σου; 
> 
> 
> Χριστινα εσενα δειχνει να εχει ανορθωμενο φτερωμα;


Όχι, όχι , κ. Δημήτρη! Μια χαρά είναι η δικιά μου! Πολύ ζωηρή όπως πάντα!

----------


## jk21

Γεωργια αν ειναι φουσκωμενο αρκετα  , μπορει να ειναι .... αν θες βγαλε μια φωτο να το δουμε απο κανα δυο μετρα αποσταση 

το bactrimel δεν βγαινει πια σε σιροπι και το εχει αντικαταστησει το cotrim  .Αυτο αν υπηρχε θα μας εκανε 

το baycox ειναι μονο αντικοκκιδιακο ,οχι αντιβιωση 

Διαβασμενη σε βλεπω !!   :Happy:

----------


## Georgiablue

Όταν πρόκειται για τα ζωάκια μου κ. Δημήτρη γίνομαι χειρότερη και από μάνα! Θα σας βγάλω μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι γιατί τώρα, δυστυχώς πηγαίνω στη δουλειά. :-)

----------


## Georgiablue

Ορίστε κ. Δημήτρη η φωτογραφία. Το φάρμακο θα το πάρω το μεσημέρι γιατί τώρα δεν πρόλαβα.

----------


## Georgiablue

Δεν βρήκα το  cotrim  καθόλου, μου είπαν ότι έχει σταματήσει να βγαίνει...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Χριστίνα... και Σουλτάνα τη λένε... και θες να την αδυνατίσεις? 
Κρίμα ρε συ!  Της ταιριάζει πολύ το πάχος και με το όνομα.
Κουκλίτσα η αφρατούλα!

----------


## Cristina

Χαχαχαχα!!! Με έκανες να γελάσω, Μαργαρίτα! Σκεφτόμουν ότι μπορεί να είναι χοντρούλα και τώρα που τα έχω σε μικρό κλουβί θα γίνει μπαλίτσα τελείως! Της πάει το όνομα! Τρώει και τρώει!!! Ξέρεις τι στρουμπουλή είναι; Όταν την πιάνω θέλω να την χαϊδεύω...αλλα δεν με αφήνει...μου ρίχνει κάτι τσιμπιές!!!

----------


## jk21

δε βοηθα η φωτο εκει κατω που ειναι ...

----------


## Georgiablue

Μπήκαμε στο καινούριο μας κλουβάκι γι αυτό είμαστε κάτω. αυτη πρέπει να είναι καλύτερη..

----------


## jk21

η εμφανιση της δεν δειχνει νωχελικη παντως ...

----------


## Georgiablue

Όχι νωχελική δεν ήταν ποτέ ! Το πάχος της μόνο με παραξένευε, κατά τα άλλα τρώει πετάει τραγουδάει και κυνηγιέται με τον αρσενικό!  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στα ζεμπράκια πολλές φορές διαφέρει ο σωματότυπος και το μέγεθος τους. Μπορεί απλά η μικρή σου να είναι πιο μεγαλόσωμη από τον αρσενικό και να σου φαίνεται παχουλή. Αν βάλω δίπλα δίπλα το πιο μεγάλο δικό μου με το πιο μικρόσωμο, θα φαίνεται μεγάλη διαφορά!

----------


## Georgiablue

Έχεις δίκιο Κωνσταντίνα.. Ε έτσι είμαστε εμείς οι ζωομαμάδες ανησυχούμε με το παραμικρό!  ::

----------


## Georgiablue

Έκανα μέρες να σας γράψω αλλά είχα διάφορα τρεχάματα. Εδώ είναι το κορίτσι μου μετά από δυο μέρες θεραπείας με  consumix plus. Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι και πολύ καλή αλλά καλύτερη δεν καθόταν.. Το συνεχίζω;

----------


## Cristina

Γεωργία, καλημέρα! Δεν φαίνεται καλά η κοιλίτσα.

----------


## Georgiablue

Χριστίνα μου το ξέρω αλλα είπα να την ανεβάσω μπας και μπορείτε να την δείτε. Η κοκκινίλα έχει φύγει και τα εντερακια της δεν φαίνονται. Θα την ξαναπιάσω και θα σας ανεβάσω άλλη!

----------


## jk21

να δουμε φωτο αλλα συνεχιζεις μεχρι και την 6η μερα συμπληρωμενη .Μετα κενο 2 ημερες στις οποιες θα βαλεις μια πολυβιταμινη  και θελω αλλες 5 επαναληψη cosumix μετα και στο τελος μια εβδομαδα πολυβιταμινες

----------


## Georgiablue

Ωραία ! κύριε Δημήτρη θα σας βγάλω αύριο τη φωτογραφία γιατί δε θέλω να την αγχώσω πάλι το πρωί κουνιόταν τιναζόταν  με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει μια βόλτα στο σαλόνι και εγώ να την κυνηγάω από πίσω ! ( ντρέπομαι που το λέω ) μπορείτε να γελάσετε ελεύθερα!  ::

----------


## Cristina

Μην ντρέπεσαι καθόλου, Γεωργία! Σε όλους έτυχε αυτό! Απο μένα έφυγε και κρύφτηκε τόσο καλά, δεν κουνιόταν λεπτά ολόκληρα.. Είναι και μερικοί που τους φάγανε απο τα χέρια και ήταν έξω!!!
Καλά , όταν μπορείς , βάλε!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άντε καλέ που ντρέπεσαι! Το Σάββατο που περνούσα για πρώτη φορά δαχτυλίδια στα μικρά ζεμπράκια έκαναν αρκετά από αυτά βόλτα στο σαλόνι  ::   ::  Το σημαντικό είναι που δεν την έκαναν στο μπαλκόνι! Θαύμασα και πόσο ωραία πετάνε!  ::

----------


## Georgiablue

Εμενα χώθηκε πίσω από τον καναπέ και δεν έβγαινε!  ::  τυχερή ήμουν που είχα κλείσει την πόρτα! Κοροτσια τώρα νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα.  :: 


Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορα να φαίνεται! Εντόπισα όμως ένα άσπρο πράγματακι σκληρό στην κοιλίτσα της νομίζω στη δεύτερη φωτο φαίνεται.. Είναι περίπου εκεί που ήταν η κοκκινίλα..

----------


## Georgiablue

κοντά στο φτερό της το μικρούλι

----------


## jk21

απο αυτες μαλλον καθαρο το βλεπω ...

----------


## Georgiablue

Ναι ευτυχώς έχει καθαρίσει το κορίτσι μου πάραυτα συνεχίζω μέχρι το Σάββατο αντιβίωση και μετά μιλάμε για τις βιταμίνες που μου είπατε ότι πρέπει να δώσω..

----------


## jk21

μια οποιαδηποτε πολυβιταμινη να εχει ομως βιταμινες Β εντος της 

για 2 μερες 

και μετα αλλες 5 μερες ξανα αντιβιωση στο νερο 

στο τελος της δευτερης αγωγης αλλη μια εβδομαδα πολυβιταμινη και απο και περα συχνα χορταρικα

----------


## Georgiablue

Ωραία. Προχωράμε λοιπόν !

----------

